

Mini-Microsoft: Windows 7 and a Grab Bag of Microsoftness Before FY10Q1 Results - bensummers
http://minimsft.blogspot.com/2009/10/windows-7-and-grab-bag-of-microsoftness.html

======
chuck_taylor
Did you notice that he says he's going to buy an iPhone because Microsoft's
mobile offerings suck?

~~~
brown9-2
_while our CEO has conniption fits over Microsofties sporting iPhones._

This would drive me nuts. The CEO should focus on fixing the things that makes
their own employees not want to buy Windows Mobile phones, not fix the
employees that don't want to buy them.

